# أنواع الكمبرسيرات



## daraa (30 مارس 2006)

ما هو الفرق بين الكمبرسير 2طن 1ph والكمبرسير 2طن 3ph ؟
من ناحية أستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وكمية التبريد الناتجة والأستعمال؟ 
وكيف يتم حساب كمية التبريد الناتجة من كمبرسير36كيلو واط 3ph ؟
وهل توجد كمبرسيرات تبريد وكمبرسيرات تجميد وما الفرق بينها ؟:3:


----------



## إسلام (30 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
أولاً... الموضوع يحتاج الى الانتقال الى قسم التبريد و التكييف... 
باختصار...
ثانياً: الفرق بين 2طن 1ph والكمبرسير 2طن 3ph.... هو من الجانب الكهربي من حيث التوصيل في أن الأول أحادي الوجه (Single Phase) و الثاني ثلاثي الأوجه (Three Phase).

ثالثاً: استهلاك الكهرباء تقريباً لا فرق بينهما بالنسبة لنفس القدرة...

رابعاً: أكيد سيادتك تقصد حساب أقصى كمية تبريد لهذا الكومبريسور سهلة جداً بس لازم تعرف نوع الفريون.... و تعرف الكفاءة للكمبريسور... و فرق درجات الحرارة التي تعمل بينها ... و شكل دورة التبريد أو التكييف المستخدمة...
لكن بشكل هندسي مبدئياً فان القدرة الداخلة = القدرة الخارجة 

خامساً: توجد كمبريسورات ذات قدرات عالية تسمح للتجميد... و اخرى قدراتها أقل للتبريد.
.....................
و الله أعلم...
و السلام عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أبريل 2006)

الاخ daraa
3ph لها على الأقل ثلاثة ملفات داخليه.وكل منها ملف مساو في مقاومته للملف الأخر او نفس عدد
لفات الاسلاك. واهم مزايا هذا النوع من المحركات الجودة العالية والخواص الجيدة للتقويم والدوران
وهي لاتحتاج الى ريلي تقويم خارجي او كباستور.

البغدادي


----------



## daraa (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا أخ شكري لكن هل يوجد فرق في كمية التبريد التي يمكن الحصول عليها أذا كان نفس غاز التبريد ونفس ملحقات وحدة التبريد الأخرى؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أبريل 2006)

حبيبي واخي daraa 
لا يوجد اي فرق لكن كل ضاغطة لها مواصفاتها وعيوبها.

البغدادي


----------



## اسماعيل الديب (7 أبريل 2006)

معرفة انواع الكمبروسرات


----------



## اسماعيل الديب (7 أبريل 2006)

انواع الكمبرسيرات تنقسم الى ثلاثة انواع منها نوع ترددى محكم القفل نوع اخر ترددى نصف مفتوح ونع اخر ترددى مفتوح وتنقسم الى الصنا عات الدولية التى تصنع فى الدول الغربية مثل المنيا فرنسا الدنمارك:2:


----------



## air_con (7 أبريل 2006)

daraa قال:


> ما هو الفرق بين الكمبرسير 2طن 1ph والكمبرسير 2طن 3ph ؟
> من ناحية أستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وكمية التبريد الناتجة والأستعمال؟
> وكيف يتم حساب كمية التبريد الناتجة من كمبرسير36كيلو واط 3ph ؟
> وهل توجد كمبرسيرات تبريد وكمبرسيرات تجميد وما الفرق بينها ؟:3:


 
االسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم شكرا لسؤالك 

من ناحية كمية التبريد لايوجد فرق لان حجم الضاغظ ثابت في كلا الحالتين 
من ناحية استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية نعم يوجد فرق فالتيار ثلاثي الاوجة افضل من التيار أحادي ألآوجه 
وأقتصادي أكثروأعلى كفائة . فالشركات المصنعة تحسب كم من الوات التي يتم استهلاكه من قبل الجهاز ...
وأنا على حد علمي أن الضواغط التي تعمل بتيار 1ph تكون الى حد 2.5 طن تقريبا والاحجام الكبيرة من 3 طن تقريبا تعمل بتيار 3ph ..


----------



## مهندالشيخلي (10 أبريل 2006)

*ضاغطة ذات قدرة 2 طن بطور واحد أو ثلاث أطوار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إضافة إلى ما ذكره الزملاء أود أن أسلط الضوء إلى جانب آخر في الاختيار بين محركين كهربائيين من نفس القدرة الكهربائية أحدهما ذو طور واحد  1PH والآخر ذو ثلاث أطوار  3PH لضاغطة جهاز التكييف.

في الواقع أهم عامل هو صفة الشبكة الكهربائية في الموقع المراد نصب جهاز التكييف به هل هي ذات طور واحد (سنكل فيز) أم ذات ثلاث أطوار (ثري فيز), حيث أن جهاز التكيف بسعة 2 أو 2.5 طن تبريد يعتبر جهاز تكيف منزلي, والشبكة الكهربائية في المنازل على أغلب ذات طور واحد, فاختيار محرك ذو طور واحد يكون الأنسب, ولكن أن كانت الشبكة الكهربائية ذات ثلاث أطوار, فيكون اختيار المحرك ذي ثلاثة أطوار هو الخيار الأفضل. وذلك لأسباب عدة من أهمها سحبه لتيار أقل عند بدأ التشغيل Starting Current وبذلك يكون الحال أفضل للشبكة الكهربائية وانتظام واستقرار اشتغال  بقية الأحمال الكهربائية في تلك الشبكة, وخصوصا كثرة فصل وعمل ضاغطات أجهزة التكييف عادة.

المهندس موهند


----------



## sheibani (19 أبريل 2006)

أويد ما ذكره الاخ/ مهند حيت أن ضاغط 2 طن حراري يعتبر صغير ولاداعي لاستخدام 3 فاز أو3 طور


----------



## العولقي سمير (4 يوليو 2006)

انا اوافق المهندس موهند فيما قاله .


----------



## جروح في قلب ميت (31 يوليو 2007)

والله كلام الاخ موهند صحيح وانا اوافق على كلامه


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

انا اوافق على كلام الاخ air _con وعلى العموم الموضوع شيق وشكرا لكم


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل ماقدمت


----------



## حمادة عزام (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ولكن لي رجاء لو تم تدعيم الموضوع بالصور وكان الشرح أعم من ذلك يكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندالشيخلي (14 أغسطس 2009)

حمادة عزام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ولكن لي رجاء لو تم تدعيم الموضوع بالصور وكان الشرح أعم من ذلك يكون لك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

ارجوا منك الرجوع للصفحة الأولي من الموضوع فهي تحوي أجابة لسؤالك من كافة جوانبه, وشخصيا لا أعتقد يحتاج الموضوع إلى المزيد من التوضيح على السؤال الأصلي.

كذالك لا توجد رسومات على الأقل لما تناولته من جانب في التوضيح, إلا أذا حددت أستفسارك بدقة وتحديد أكثر ومن جانب آخر.

تحياتي - مهند الشيخلي


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات لجمسع المشاركين


----------



## محمدعسيري (5 يونيو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:77:


----------



## senior-am (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر على المعلوماات


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

